# Hello!



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

So, I'm fairly new when it comes to thumbnails, but even if I wasn't this would have caught me off-guard.

I have a pair of standard imitators.

I check their film cans every few days for their first eggs, and dump out the water into the tank when it looks gross (7-12 days or so)

I did this yesterday.

All yesterday evening and into the night the male called like I've never heard, so I thought for sure today would be the day I finally find eggs.

Instead I found this..










It blew my mind seeing an empty cup yesterday, and then rolling over the film can to find that!

What about that egg, does it look normal, or more for feeding? I have no idea because that's the first imi egg I've seen.

Thanks for looking and any comments,

Tommy


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats! I haven't raised imis so I don't know what to say about the egg, but, I hope you're careful when you dump those cups out.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Its hard to really tell from the picture... but given that it is just one egg, I would bet it is just food.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Haha, yeah I'm looking good for eggs. At least now that I can see this one, I know what to look for, as I wasn't sure how small they'd be.

I think I'll pull the tad and give the egg a chance to do something. Unless someone says, "No, don't do that. They need to eat an egg or two first."

 Hmm?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

well... if they laid it intentionally to feed, it would not be fertilized and won't develop anyway.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

If it is fertilized will the tad still eat it?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Honestly... I dont know the answer to that one. Hopefully someone else will be able to chime in there.

If you are planning on removing the tadpole and raise it yourself anyway... I would just do it and separate the egg... If it develops, good. If not, no harm done as long as you are feeding the tadpole on your own.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I was kind of hoping for...best case, two froggies! Worst case, tad eats food instead of egg. I'll play that out. Unless I get some different responses. 

Thanks,

Tommy


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes the tad will eat it. I would put more water in that film can and tilt it to about 45 degrees as well as placing a small sliver of leaf in the film can "i use Indian Almond". My Varadero's are raising 3 tads right now and I only pull them when the rear legs are fully formed and the fronts are starting to bulge.. I do supplement my tads with a tad bit every now and again..


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Generally Imitators don't lay fertilized eggs under water. It's a food egg.


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Generally Imitators don't lay fertilized eggs under water. It's a food egg.


Funny you should mention that. Yesterday one of my varadero males was backpacking with a tadpole on his back. I was looking in the film cans today for the tadpole, and in one there are two almost fully developed eggs almost completely submerged


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I can't believe how hardy Imitator tads are in comparison to tincs! From day one they swim like a fish! And they morph a hell of a lot faster...Great turn out for a first tad!


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Congrats on the morph out.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks...yeah, it's a fatty!



I have tons of springs in there so we'll see how this goes...the tad thing was just too easy


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Have you gotten more good eggs/tads since?


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, fortunately they're getting it on pretty well...one will morph out within a week or so (way smaller in size by the way, but still very plump), and I have another tad that's a couple weeks old. The male was calling like crazy today, so there may be another little surprise in there tomorrow. 

I'm curious to find out if the first one is a giant, or if the second one is a runt...  I guess I wont know until I can gauge it from a few more.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Almost there!!!  Yeah, there's a new tad in the tank...I can't believe how long he calls for after transporting!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Pretty cool! Imis were the first success I had at breeding. It is when you sell them that you feel accomplished/ sentimental at the same time


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

UPDATE: Two healthy froglets and 4 tads on their way!


----------



## rolyat113 (Jun 20, 2013)

Very nice! I am hoping to experience this same thing when I finally get a pair!


----------

